# Me defiendo



## donram

Oi, alguno de vocês me pode ajudar com a frase "Me defiendo" do español. Existe uma frase portuguesa simular? Esa frasa expresa que uma pessoa pode fazer algo bastante bem mas não é um mestre nem muito menos. 

____

Se erro, por favor vocês me corrijam.


----------



## Fanaya

Supongo que el sentido que buscas es el de '_to_ _get by_' o '_to manage_'. ¿Qué tal '_safar-se_'?


----------



## willy2008

Ter *habilidade *sem ser um experto.


----------



## englishmania

Não conheço a expressão em espanhol, mas talvez "Tenho (algum) jeito para...".

Ou "Desenrasco-me".


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Creo que tenemos una expresión idéntica: "eu me defendo" (al menos en Brasil).

Otra: "eu me viro".


----------



## Carfer

englishmania said:


> Não conheço a expressão em espanhol, mas talvez "Tenho (algum) jeito para...".
> 
> Ou "Desenrasco-me".



Ou o _'safo-me' _ou _'vou-me safando'_, como sugeriu o Fanaya, que, neste sentido é sinónimo de _'desenrasco-me'_. O _'defendo-me' _ou _'vou-me defendendo' português _é mais no sentido de ter algum êxito económico (mas pequeno, nada de mais, de ir andando, nem muito mal nem muito bem).


----------



## donram

Fanaya said:


> Supongo que el sentido que buscas es el de '_to_ _get by_' o '_to manage_'. ¿Qué tal '_safar-se_'?



Sí exacto. Alguien que contestó abajo dijo que "defender-se" en portugués (por lo menos en Brasil) funciona lo mismo que "defenderse" en español.

Gracias por su respuesta!


----------



## Vanda

donram said:


> Sí exacto. Alguien que contestó abajo dijo que "defender-se" en portugués (por lo menos en Brasil) funciona lo mismo que "defenderse" en español.
> 
> Gracias por su respuesta!


----------



## Doval

Olá a todos! Para todo ficar claro, funciona a frase brasileira "defender-se" ("Eu me defendo") no âmbito linguístico?  Ou seja, é correto dizer, "eu me defendo em português"?

Saudades, Vanda!  Abraços pra vc!


----------



## Vanda

Ei, Do, quanto tempo! Sim, funciona. Você pode dizer eu me defendo / eu me viro em português. Quanto a mim eu me defendo no espanhol!


----------



## Doval

Obrigado como sempre, Vanda.  Beijos!


----------



## patriota

Outra opção: _dou pro gasto_.


----------



## jcr.meta

Também sugiro "virar-se". Registro um pouco mais alto: "defender-se".


----------

